# Are Chuck jaws interchangeable ?



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I want a set of spigot jaws for my Vicmarc VM120 chuck. I like the Teknatool jaw set a little better than the Vicmarc jaws. 

There's not a snowball's chance in hell that the Tecnatool jaws will fit on the Vicmarc chuck, right?

Would be great if someone told me I'm wrong


----------



## Wes Murphy (Mar 7, 2013)

No these jaws are not interchangeable. Most of the time, jaws are only compatible with specific chucks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The VM120 Chuck features:


5" Body Diameter with index holes in backplate
Single Key 4-Jaw Self-Centering Scroll Action
6 to 1 Gear Ratio insures a secure grip
Includes a Screw Center for mounting a work using a single pilot hole
Includes 2 T- Handle hex keys and insert wrench
Weight: 8 pounds
Includes 2" smooth dovetail jaws that following holding capacities:
Grips: 2" to 3-1/8" Expands: 2-5/8" to 4-3/8"
*This Chuck requires an Adaptor to fit your lathe's spindle size. The Adaptor is purchased separately (item #118151A-P shown below).*


*http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...TGY&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-vm-vm120
*


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Check with Grizzly. They have a Vic Mark knock-off chuck that might give you the jaws that you need.
I have the chuck, and have used it with good results.
Bill


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The Grizzly jaws only fit the VM100 size Vicmarc chucks. I don't think they will fit the 120.


----------

